# Contrails (Are Not Chemtrails)



## Dameon (Apr 11, 2018)

Alright, so we recently had the beginning of a discussion on contrails vs chemtrails here: https://squattheplanet.com/threads/whats-happening-to-this-earth.34574/

For a basic summary, the idea is that when contrails look weird, they're actually planes spraying unknown chemicals or minerals into the upper atmosphere for a variety of claimed reasons, from atmospheric manipulation to mind control.

First off, the existence of contrails is well-known, and the fact that a variety of atmospheric conditions affect their appearance and duration is both reasonable and scientifically provable. The most basic explanation is that certain elements from engine exhaust serve as the nucleus for water accumulation, which sometimes becomes ice, forming contrails. Wing surfaces may also provide the necessary circumstances to form a contrail. Even most chemtrail advocates won't go so far as to claim that all contrails are chemtrails, just ones that don't form a "typical" contrail or dissipate quickly. It's important to understand that what you're seeing is ice in the upper atmosphere; it's not going to generally dissipate quickly. It's important to understand that the atmospheric conditions high above the ground are very different from those on the ground, so these formations are not predictable by observing what's going on at your height. The primary basis of the chemtrail belief is that there is a visible difference in the way a contrail behaves versus the way a chemtrail behaves, which is provably false, as any pilot will tell you.

Now for some of the claims: The main one is that it's geoengineering, and this does have a kernel of truth. Use of planes to combat global warming by spraying certain minerals at high altitudes has been proposed at one point in time, but it was determined unfeasible. To accomplish that goal, you would have to have nearly the entire earth covered constantly by this spray; if you're not seeing constant spraying simultaneously over the entire earth, this is not happening. It would require unprecedented cooperation across the entire world, and use of nearly every plane we have. Another kernel of truth is in cloud seeding, which is not uncommon, but also doesn't create what people think of as "chemtrails".

The other explanation is that unspecified chemicals are being sprayed into the air for nefarious purposes, which is the source of the "chemtrails" name. This has no kernel of truth that I know of, and no evidence.

I'll go into the first one, as far as "evidence" goes, we have this guy, as presented by @freepassage :
http://12160.info/forum/topics/chemtrails-lab-analysis-from-rain-snow-samples-confirms-aluminum
For starters, this analysis is on a whopping three samples from one single location. That's just the beginning of the problems with this analysis. For a full debunking, go here:
https://www.metabunk.org/debunked-r...unty-florida-test-positive-for-aluminum.t313/
In short, most of his tests actually found none of these minerals, and the rest found what is normal amounts of them, because minerals in the air are normal. If you've never watched dust particles floating around on a sunny day, then you are blind. Even if the test results were significant (let me emphasize that they're NOT), they don't provide any conclusive link between the samples and contrails.

Here's my challenge for any proponent of chemtrail ideas: Buy a drone that can reach the altitudes contrails are found at and take air samples. This may cost you several hundred dollars, but after all, you'd be definitively proving the above-normal presence of minerals and chemicals in the contrails themselves, thus proving the largest conspiracy ever known to man true. Be sure to learn about chain of custody first, and be rigorous about documentation and avoiding contamination. It would only take one person using products available to the average consumer to blow the whole thing wide open. This is very different from taking samples of random water, not documenting obtaining the samples in any verifiable way, and claiming it's because of contrails.

In closing, despite the fact that it's relatively easy to scientifically prove beyond reasonable doubt that there's an international conspiracy to alter the planet's climate or affect the population, nobody has managed to do this, even though it should be doable with products available to the consumer at a relatively low price.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 12, 2018)

I mean, all the science aside just think about _all_ the people who would have to be in on this big conspiracy. Think about how many individuals it would take to get those chemicals up in the air. How many of these do you see in every single city you've ever been in when you look up in the sky? Nationwide, that's a lot of fucking chemicals right? So who loads those planes up with this shit? How many crew members are on each of these planes? The pilot, what he doesn't have any family or friends? He's just going up there and dumping death down onto his loved ones? But wait, it's not just one pilot, it would probably require fuck I don't know.. maybe a few million people in on this conspiracy? All of those people knowing full well what they're loading into those planes before sending it up to put some horrific shit down on the cities where _*their*_ kids, spouses, parents, siblings, friends, etc.. live? I don't think so, man.

When there's a simple method to finding the truth and all the answers and yet *not a single person* is jumping on that method.. your conspiracy is a bust. It's really that simple. Just as this guy suggested, take a drone up and get those answers. Oh the earth is flat too? How about you sail out there and prove it then? Of all the people who supposedly believe that horseshit, it's pretty surprising they haven't organized some sort of cruise ship voyage to settle it once and for all. They don't want the truth, they already know. Otherwise someone would have went and got those answers by now.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 12, 2018)

i find that the few people (no one I've met through STP for the record) who really ride for this "we're being spraaaayed!" theory A. are willing to believe anything without really mulling it over and/or B. are very eager to provide an explanation as to why they are unhappy/incompotent from 'something in the air'


----------



## AAAutin (Apr 12, 2018)

As someone who has waded through a seeming river of tinfoil hats on the road, I find this thread refreshing. Thank you.

(But, for the record, they're totally turning the frogs gay.)


----------



## meatcomputer (Apr 12, 2018)

My problem is that when I do come accross pepole who believe in chemtrails, I find it hard to immediately whip up such an eloquent and well thought out response. Most of the people who believe in chemtrails have a deep distrust in the military and the government they also have disbanded from the clan of rational discussion and arguments. And what I usually say is, in comparison to all the crazy shit that the military has pulled off, chemtrails might as well be true. Seeing their belief in chemtrails as a clear indicator of just how confused and scared pepole are of their rulers. So I tend to not be so antaganonistic when I meet one. However I would like to have a rational and well thought out response when I next meet one of those people.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 12, 2018)

My unhappiness & incompetence stems from deep inside my core! I cannot blame chemicals. I do drink fluoride in the water, take an antidepressant, wear deodorant ( w aluminum/heavy metals) eat all that cheap processed food/refined sugar/soda etc. I take responsibility for what I put inside of me so I can't blame some unproven theory while these preexisting known daily exposures exist already.


----------



## Odin (Apr 12, 2018)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I mean, all the science aside just think about _all_ the people who would have to be in on this big conspiracy.





It'sd a good argument... same as those that fuck with established knowledge. folks think that generations of scientists over ages n hunnnndreads of years conspired to fool people into thinking the world is a globe.


Chemtrails are probably bullshit... but weather manipulation and cloud seeding are not.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 12, 2018)

Odin said:


> Chemtrails are probably bullshit... but weather manipulation and cloud seeding are not.


Cloud seeding is a well-known fact, and what they use and its effects on the environment and people are pretty well known. There's been all kinds of attempts at weather manipulation with varying effects, and they're generally pretty well documented. The existence of these things doesn't mean that the chemtrail conspiracy is any more likely, though.


----------



## Odin (Apr 12, 2018)

Dameon said:


> The existence of these things doesn't mean that the chemtrail conspiracy is any more likely, though.



lol sorry I don't think I said that... at least did not intend... lol.

Dude you put a lot of effort in your posts. thanks good reads.


----------



## Dameon (Apr 12, 2018)

Odin said:


> lol sorry I don't think I said that... at least did not intend... lol.
> 
> Dude you put a lot of effort in your posts. thanks good reads.


A lot of time I see people using the fact that cloud seeding is a thing in favor of the chemtrail argument...I didn't think you were trying to argue that, but I figured it was better to clarify.


----------



## roughdraft (Apr 13, 2018)

What is cloud seeding?


----------



## creature (Apr 15, 2018)

But... but.. what about them green & purple & red things that dance up in the north pole???

NASA's been fucking with the magnetosphere for fucking ***centuries***, and not only wiping out our memories, but using the stratosphere as a projector for their alien guided simulacrum, & *that's* why there's so much fucking residual radiation, everywhere!!

Chernobyl wasn't a fucking accident..
it was just SpaceX recharging it's ultra-cold hydrogen super coolers!!
Don't believe me??

Why the *fuck* do you think there's so much snow, lately???

chemtrails, my ass... those fuckers are ionization artifacts, caused by artificial gamma ray bursters that are being grown on the ISS via genetically hybridized wheat & human sperm..

don't believe me??

just go read the fucking news, but read *between* the lines.. literally.. you'll see the subliminal after-images & backward masked advertisements..

how the FUCK do you think trump got elected???

IT COULD NOT HAVE HAPPENED WITHOUT ALIEN INTERVENTION...

& fucking elon musk looks like a lizard, right??

& how much money is nasa giving **him**??

i bet you that fucker runs for god in .. what.. 2020..?

look at that number.. 2-0-2-0...

it looks scary, just looking...

that means something...

i dunno what, but.. something...

something....

God, how i wish something 

Meant

Something.....


----------

